# Fenix BA4C Case found



## GJHS (Jul 10, 2013)

Many of us have been looking for a good 2 cell battery holder, so I asked Dora and May to find out if they can get the Fenix BA4C 2 Cell Battery Case seperately. May just told me they can if there is interest.









The only issue is the need to swap the existing connector with the correct connector since it has a male connector rather than a female. I doubt they will swap it for us.

is there interest in this case?


----------



## -Archie- (Aug 25, 2013)

GJHS said:


> is there interest in this case?


Yes, definitely!


----------



## -Archie- (Aug 25, 2013)

GJHS said:


> The only issue is the need to swap the existing connector with the correct connector since it has a male connector rather than a female. I doubt they will swap it for us.


For these people who aren't willing to do soldering job: it's possible to use simple female/female adapters, e.g. like this one:
DC Converter Plug Female Female Adapter Cable 5 5 2 1 20cm 3A Copper Wire | eBay


----------



## Ian_C (Sep 27, 2012)

Interested - depending on the price.

Remember this case does not have protection, so you would charge the batteries out of the case, in a separate charger.

I doubt it would be difficult change the lead coming out of the case. For those that don't want to do get their fingers dirty, and haul out the soldering iron, a simple solution would be to use a Y cable. They're short and will do the gender bending job.


----------



## -Archie- (Aug 25, 2013)

Ian_C said:


> Interested - depending on the price.


I hope the statement about $15 is true:
http://forums.mtbr.com/lights-night...ing-yd-2xu2-found-941540-25.html#post11696915



> Remember this case does not have protection, so you would charge the batteries out of the case, in a separate charger.


If used with protected cells, it doesn't matter.


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

I'd be interested in trying one if Gearbest can get them at that price.

Connector swap is an easy job. All you need is a soldering iron and some heat-shrink tubing- narrow for the internal wires, then self-adhesive heat shrink for the outer.


----------



## kwarwick (Jun 12, 2004)

Definitely interested!

I would also be interested in the case that comes with the Fenix HP30... it has a battery gauge and USB port which I bet is properly designed unlike the Solarforce one.

https://www.fenixtactical.com/fenix-hp30.html


----------



## bhocewar (Mar 15, 2009)

For the right price count me in.

But 15$ is too much. You can get the case in Germany for 20€.


----------



## kwarwick (Jun 12, 2004)

bhocewar said:


> For the right price count me in.
> 
> But 15$ is too much. You can get the case in Germany for 20€.


I wouldn't find $15 to be too much, given the Solarforce is ~ $10 and Fenix quality is significantly better than Solarforce IMHO.


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

I'm interested also


----------



## slcpunk (Feb 4, 2004)

Ian_C said:


> Remember this case does not have protection, so you would charge the batteries out of the case, in a separate charger.


If using a regular 2 cell charger that just charges 18650s, is that dangerous because they are technically not getting balanced? ( I suppose they are getting close to balanced, if the charger is properly charging each cell....but...I think that's different than true balance charging from something like a hobby charger, right? )

thx.


----------



## kwarwick (Jun 12, 2004)

slcpunk said:


> If using a regular 2 cell charger that just charges 18650s, is that dangerous because they are technically not getting balanced? ( I suppose they are getting close to balanced, if the charger is properly charging each cell....but...I think that's different than true balance charging from something like a hobby charger, right? )
> 
> thx.


With a reasonable quality charger that charges each cell separately cells would typically be within .01-.02v of each other which is fine.

The concern with cells getting out balance when charged in a pack is they will tend to get more and more out of balance with each discharge/charge cycle.


----------



## -Archie- (Aug 25, 2013)

kwarwick said:


> I wouldn't find $15 to be too much, given the Solarforce is ~ $10 and Fenix quality is significantly better than Solarforce IMHO.


+1.


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

kwarwick said:


> Definitely interested!
> 
> I would also be interested in the case that comes with the Fenix HP30... it has a battery gauge and USB port which I bet is properly designed unlike the Solarforce one.
> 
> https://www.fenixtactical.com/fenix-hp30.html


I like that even more. This would allow you to power a phone in an emergency.

Would run times on most of the Gearbest 2x/3x/4x LED lights just be cut in half? Or might we see pretty comparable runtimes using quality high capacity cells?


----------



## slcpunk (Feb 4, 2004)

kwarwick said:


> With a reasonable quality charger that charges each cell separately cells would typically be within .01-.02v of each other which is fine.
> 
> The concern with cells getting out balance when charged in a pack is they will tend to get more and more out of balance with each discharge/charge cycle.


got it, that makes sense.


----------



## Ian_C (Sep 27, 2012)

I suspect hat the FT-30 Case would be much more expensive. For example it comes with the aluminum holster. While I do like a battery meter, I usually ride on packs that don't include one.

My concern would be if the USB port had the same parasitic drain it caused in the Solarstorm case. If implemented via the on/off switch for the battery meter lights, it would be a superior case, but price would be a deciding factor for me.

Don't get me wrong - I love the idea of our bike light packs serving double duty as a powerbank. MagicShine and Lupine have implemented them as dongles that plug into the regular end. I've even seen no-name third party ones that I'm less likey to trust. (Can't find a pic at the moment) A dongle does defeat "charge while riding, unless you use a Y cable.








Magicshine MJ-6086 USB Adapter: $14.95 USD









Lupine USB One: $19.50 USD


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

I'd agree that price and parasitic drain are important reason ditch a USB port on the pack. 

Although it'd be great if Gearbest would give us the option of at least trying the USB equipped pack.


----------



## GJHS (Jul 10, 2013)

PHeller said:


> I'd agree that price and parasitic drain are important reason ditch a USB port on the pack.
> 
> Although it'd be great if Gearbest would give us the option of at least trying the USB equipped pack.


It's all about interest and sales. If they will sell a few of the packs, it's not worth the investment to order a lot. They have to deal with minimum orders so they can't just order a few.

I will ask. Please list which one your interested in and yes I know it depends on price. The more we order the cheaper they get, so which do you prefer. I prefer the simple pack without the meter. The old Magicshine pack turned me away from battery meters.


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

I honestly want whichever pack is cheapest and has the best sealing. 

I can always get a single 18650 USB battery pack to keep in the camelback for emergencies.


----------



## -Archie- (Aug 25, 2013)

GJHS said:


> Please list which one your interested in and yes I know it depends on price.


I'm in for the case mentioned initially: no meters, no protection, no USB power, please!


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

Ian_C said:


> I doubt it would be difficult change the lead coming out of the case.


I have one of these cases. For the life of me I couldn't get to the innards to change out the cable. I would have broke something prying it apart. I'd be surprised if someone could keep the contact board in one piece getting it out to do the swap! I ended up buying the female-to-female adapter cable myself.

GJHS - don't count me for one since I have one, but I'd love to see a seller get these in stock!

-Garry


----------



## -Archie- (Aug 25, 2013)

garrybunk said:


> I have one of these cases. For the life of me I couldn't get to the innards to change out the cable. I would have broke something prying it apart. I'd be surprised if someone could keep the contact board in one piece getting it out to do the swap! I ended up buying the female-to-female adapter cable myself.


Hmm, I was thinking all what you'll need to do is, to remove three screws pictured here:










Is there different versions of that case?.. :skep:


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

-Archie- said:


> Hmm, I was thinking all what you'll need to do is, to remove three screws pictured here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm . . . I can almost guarantee that mine doesn't have screws! I'll post up a pic tonight or at least by tomorrow. Is that one an older model? I got mine from a BLF user who I helped out about a year ago who got a few directly from Fenix. She inquired about more, but they wouldn't sell her anymore. We had interest in them over at BLF too. Tell you what - I'll post a link over at BLF to point those interested over here (though I don't know if they will create account over here or not - or if GJHS wants to create a BLF account either). I could be the mediator if you want.

-Garry


----------



## GJHS (Jul 10, 2013)

garrybunk said:


> Hmm . . . I can almost guarantee that mine doesn't have screws! I'll post up a pic tonight or at least by tomorrow. Is that one an older model? I got mine from a BLF user who I helped out about a year ago who got a few directly from Fenix. She inquired about more, but they wouldn't sell her anymore. We had interest in them over at BLF too. Tell you what - I'll post a link over at BLF to point those interested over here (though I don't know if they will create account over here or not - or if GJHS wants to create a BLF account either). I could be the mediator if you want.
> 
> -Garry


I checked current pictures of the case and I see screws.

I am a BLF member, I will post there if there is interest.


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

GJHS said:


> I am a BLF member, I will post there if there is interest.


Ah, I see now you started posting over at BLF. (I've been backing off of my BLF browsing and posting in the recent month.) I've created the thread already. Sorry if I 
stole some of your thunder. I'm not trying to take any credit or anything. The BLF thread is here.

-Garry


----------



## GJHS (Jul 10, 2013)

Thunder? Credit? Ha ha ha, it's all yours. My rep hasn't changed since the first pages of the Original Yinding thread. Now the Yinding warm tint still has me working way too hard for a free $30 light head. The only reward is getting some great deals for the forum and creating some cool new lights. 

Thanks, I'm new on the BLF so I am cautious what to post.


----------



## kwarwick (Jun 12, 2004)

My assumption (I know silly me) was that it would be possible to swap out the cable on the Fenix case, but if it turns out they can't easily be opened up to get access then I would recant my interest.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

I would go for the original case.


----------



## bianchifan (Feb 13, 2010)

GJHS said:


> .. so I asked Dora and May to find out if they can get the Fenix BA4C 2 Cell Battery Case seperately...


You 'd better have asked them wether they know a correct designed 2-cell case for outdoor usage 

Fenix is violating all basic design rules, power source -> female connector!
Even at low voltage! Possibility of a short within a bagpag for example..

Btw..Archie's cable is for indoor use only.


----------



## -Archie- (Aug 25, 2013)

bianchifan said:


> Fenix is violating all basic design rules, power source -> female connector!


Not really: it's pretty common.












> Even at low voltage! Possibility of a short within a bagpag for example..


Such connectors use insulating ring at the edge: it's quite difficult to accidentally short it. At least, MagicShine-style is more prone to shortage by, e.g., key or metal pencil's cap.



> Btw..Archie's cable is for indoor use only.


I know, but it's better than nothing for those who don't like to resolder the cable. Many cheap lights are equipped with that type of connector anyway...


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

GJHS said:


> Many of us have been looking for a good 2 cell battery holder, so I asked Dora and May to find out if they can get the Fenix BA4C 2 Cell Battery Case seperately. May just told me they can if there is interest.
> 
> The only issue is the need to swap the existing connector with the correct connector since it has a male connector rather than a female. I doubt they will swap it for us.
> 
> is there interest in this case?


When you discuss this with Dora and May could you ask if they can order their amount with the correct connector. Or what the minimum would be.
This would have the added benefit for the manufacturer of not selling something a bigger customer considers part of their product line.
And it's better for us.


----------



## -Archie- (Aug 25, 2013)

One more thing. I've always thinking Fenix battery box is completely waterproof - but now, browsing various pictures available on the net, noticed that rubber seal inside the cover is sometimes present, and sometimes not:

Review: Fenix BT20 Lights | Singletracks Mountain Bike News

https://images.singletracks.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/2013-10-31-14.31.20.jpg

*GJHS*, could you please clarify whether currently discussed one is waterproof or not?


----------



## Iker2 (Jan 27, 2015)

Hi, I am coming from BLF because the possibility of a group buy for this box. I would be definitively interested if a good price can be agreed. For me, this would be around 10-12 eur for the box and up to 14-15 if the standard connector is fitted AND the carrying pouch is included. Right now this box (the original fenix BA4C) can be bought in several sites in central Europe for around 12 Eur, so I don't see much advantage on a group buy unless a better deal is got. In addition, 2s1p pack with charging/protection circuit and good quality batteries and the right connector can be purchased for about 20-25 Eur, so the proce of an empty box without circuitry should be close to 10 Eur to fill it with your choice of branded 18650 and make the ends meet. Anyway, these are just my thoughts. Thanks to GJHS for exploring the possibilities and see you around!


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

Some quick pics of my Fenix case. Interestingly enough my box is labeled "Gift" (perhaps due to the way the user I got it from bought it from Fenix).











The black "felt like" covering in the top end does not want to come off. I would have to tear the %$#@ out of it to try and remove it. The board it is attached to does not budge either. There likely are screws underneath, but I didn't feel them (though I didn't search hard and had to grab the pics quick).

No telling how old my sample is. I received it approx. Feb. 2014.

One thing to be aware of is the very short cable! Pair this with a Yinding with adapter cable and you've only got like 18 inches of cable! (By the way, I just used this case with the adapter cable this morning to get my Yinding Tint pics.)

-Garry


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

I wonder how many we'd need to order to get custom cables.


----------



## -Archie- (Aug 25, 2013)

Iker2 said:


> Right now this box (the original fenix BA4C) can be bought in several sites in central Europe for around 12 Eur, so I don't see much advantage on a group buy unless a better deal is got.


Could you post some links, please? Till now, I've only found it in one German web shop for €20 (probably, postage cost will be added, too)...


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

If you're timid about cutting and soldering the cable, you could attach that adapter with about 25 cents of heat shrink tubing, and make a waterproof connection with another piece.


----------



## Iker2 (Jan 27, 2015)

-Archie- said:


> Could you post some links, please? Till now, I've only found it in one German web shop for €20 (probably, postage cost will be added, too)...


I am new in the forum and I don't know your policy about links, so PM sent to a checz store carrying them at 11.50 eur + 6 shipping


----------



## kwarwick (Jun 12, 2004)

garrybunk said:


> The black "felt like" covering in the top end does not want to come off. I would have to tear the %$#@ out of it to try and remove it. The board it is attached to does not budge either. There likely are screws underneath, but I didn't feel them (though I didn't search hard and had to grab the pics quick).
> -Garry


Definitely don't want to destroy that gasket as I think it would very hard to find replacement material.

If you look at the photo showing the placement of the 3 screws that are (I assume) behind that gasket you might be able to carefully poke a screwdriver thru and extract them and pull the board with the gasket still intact.


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

By the way, I used two KeepPower protected Panasonic NCR18650A 3100mAh cells (pretty long) in this case and they fit fine.

-Garry


----------



## -Archie- (Aug 25, 2013)

Iker2 said:


> I am new in the forum and I don't know your policy about links, so PM sent to a checz store carrying them at 11.50 eur + 6 shipping


Got it, thanks! So, actual end price will be around €17.50: too much IMHO.


----------



## Iker2 (Jan 27, 2015)

-Archie- said:


> Got it, thanks! So, actual end price will be around €17.50: too much IMHO.


Yeah, 17,27 shipped international.


----------



## -Archie- (Aug 25, 2013)

Well, let's summarize the questions we currently have for GearBest about this item:

1)- Retail price?
2)- Waterproofness?
3)- Mounting pouch included?
4)- Ability to be disassembled?
5)- Custom connector (MagicShine or SolarStorm) possible?

*GJHS*, please be our messenger here!


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

I have been using this Fenix battery case with Callie's Kustoms 18650 3600mah each for a few weeks now. This combo is awesome, I would love a 4 cell!!


----------



## fonzeka (Jan 27, 2015)

I posted on BLF earlier but I guess it's better to keep track of this thread instead.
I really want one


----------



## Ian_C (Sep 27, 2012)

Iker2 said:


> I am new in the forum and I don't know your policy about links, so PM sent to a checz store carrying them at 11.50 eur + 6 shipping


€17.50 with shipping = USD $19.90.

I suspect the price from GearBest will be less, with free shipping.

Guys there is a significant difference between convincing a no-name small manufacturer to make some changes, and getting a name brand to alter their product. Another thing to consider is that Fenix would probably be filling the order from warehouse stock. I'd bet that when they had these made, they built all they thought they'd need for a couple of years. What you're asking is akin to saying "Hey Maytag, we want washers where the drum spins the other way."

Gary, is there an O-ring around the screw on the outside part of the case?

At most they'd consider it water resistant, claiming the foamy top provides enough of a seal. You might be able to add a large O-ring around the lip of the case. It's got a big screw down the middle. Logic says that's very likely a point of water ingress. Some water could work it's way through the plastic strain relief where the cable enters the box. This isn't a battery box for scuba diving.


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

Yes, there is a nice fairly thick O-ring on mine. It's tough to see (hidden up under the knob). The O-ring seats on a kind of a raised platform which has a "seat" for the O-ring. 

-Garry


----------



## Ian_C (Sep 27, 2012)

That's exactly where I expected it to be.


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

What's a good way to mount this to a back of a helmet?


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

Don't really recommend that, best to put battery in back-pack. I think it adds to much weight on head !!


----------



## kwarwick (Jun 12, 2004)

dgw7000 said:


> Don't really recommend that, best to put battery in back-pack. I think it adds to much weight on head !!


I think for a 2x18650 pack it can be OK and if mounted near the back of the helmet actually helps to balance out the weight of the light on the front. For anything more than 2 cells I would agree it becomes too heavy and is better to put in your backpack.


----------



## Iker2 (Jan 27, 2015)

Doesn't look like but this pack could be a decent alternative if the cells could be accessed and replaced by good ones:http://http://www.dx.com/p/8-4v-4000mah-waterproof-rechargeable-li-ion-18650-battery-pack-black-260079#.VMkx3WSG_sc

I suppose that the cells included are junk but for the price..... at least the carrying pouch and the connector could be savaged


----------



## -Archie- (Aug 25, 2013)

Cells are probably of junk grade, but the rest seems Ok. In addition to casing, pouch and cable, protection PCB could be used, too - but as usually with Chinese stuffs, after thorough testing only...


----------



## kwarwick (Jun 12, 2004)

Iker2 said:


> Doesn't look like but this pack could be a decent alternative if the cells could be accessed and replaced by good ones:http://http://www.dx.com/p/8-4v-4000mah-waterproof-rechargeable-li-ion-18650-battery-pack-black-260079#.VMkx3WSG_sc
> 
> I suppose that the cells included are junk but for the price..... at least the carrying pouch and the connector could be savaged


I actually ordered on of those a few weeks back and the shipment is waiting to clear customs on my side. My plan is replace the crappy cells with some quality 3400ma (NCR18650B) cells.


----------



## GJHS (Jul 10, 2013)

In conversation with May, I think the price will be right. She alluded to being able to get the female connector and said we would talk tonight about it since I was up almost all night working on the 3C issue. 

I think by now with the few deals that I have started with GearBest, everyone knows to be patient for the best deal.


----------



## -Archie- (Aug 25, 2013)

Thanks again, *GJHS*! Awaiting the details...


----------



## kwarwick (Jun 12, 2004)

GJHS said:


> In conversation with May, I think the price will be right. She alluded to being able to get the female connector and said we would talk tonight about it since I was up almost all night working on the 3C issue.
> 
> I think by now with the few deals that I have started with GearBest, everyone knows to be patient for the best deal.


Excellent news! :thumbsup:

(You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to GJHS again.)


----------



## Iker2 (Jan 27, 2015)

kwarwick said:


> I actually ordered on of those a few weeks back and the shipment is waiting to clear customs on my side. My plan is replace the crappy cells with some quality 3400ma (NCR18650B) cells.


Cool, that can save me a few $$ and weeks. Please report if the cells are replaceable!!. On the other hand, 3,400 mAh cells may be not the best option depending on which light they are going to be used with: most lights won't be able to discharge these cells down to 2.5 V and use the added capacity, and even if they do the over-discharge protection circuit of the pack will kick in. You can save some money using branded 3000mAh with the same or better results.


----------



## -Archie- (Aug 25, 2013)

Iker2 said:


> Please report if the cells are replaceable!!.


They're definitely not: it isn't a "battery holder", but just 2s battery in rubber enclosure.


----------



## Iker2 (Jan 27, 2015)

GJHS said:


> In conversation with May, I think the price will be right. She alluded to being able to get the female connector and said we would talk tonight l.


That is excellent news, thank you. Please don't forget about the mounting/velcro pouch, at least as an option.


----------



## kwarwick (Jun 12, 2004)

Iker2 said:


> Cool, that can save me a few $$ and weeks. Please report if the cells are replaceable!!. On the other hand, 3,400 mAh cells may be not the best option depending on which light they are going to be used with: most lights won't be able to discharge these cells down to 2.5 V and use the added capacity, and even if they do the over-discharge protection circuit of the pack will kick in. You can save some money using branded 3000mAh with the same or better results.


This pack will most likely have spot welded straps connecting the cells together and connecting to the protection board. The cells will be replaceable only for those of us comfortable with somewhat fussy soldering and the application of heat shrink tubing to hold it all together.

I'll be using the 3400mAh mostly because I have a bunch of them already, but I also think they deliver the best bang for the buck. The discharge curves I've seen show them dropping off rather quickly around 3.2-3.0v (depending on current) so there is very little value in discharging them down to 2.5v and you risk shortening their lives by doing so.


----------



## Iker2 (Jan 27, 2015)

kwarwick said:


> I'll be using the 3400mAh mostly because I have a bunch of them already, but I also think they deliver the best bang for the buck. The discharge curves I've seen show them dropping off rather quickly around 3.2-3.0v (depending on current) so there is very little value in discharging them down to 2.5v and you risk shortening their lives by doing so.


Well, having them available is enough of a reason but I don't quite agree with the other. The added capacity of 3400 mAh is because they are designed for discharging at the low 2.5V (that won't damage them) at which most lights and their PCBs cannot use them. If you have a look at this wonderful battery review/comparator site:Battery test-review 18650 comparator and you choose to compare panasonic 3.400 with, for example, LG 3000 mAh D1 batteries at 2.5A or 5A discharge draws, you will see that along their usable part, while they are above 3.20V, the LGs will hold as well or better (although the Panasonic are excellent cells and they keep very well at the beginning).

But hey, I am not expert and this is quite off-topic, please let us know how the dx pouch is built and whether or not it can be somehow reused when you get it!


----------



## kwarwick (Jun 12, 2004)

Iker2 said:


> Well, having them available is enough of a reason but I don't quite agree with the other. The added capacity of 3400 mAh is because they are designed for discharging at the low 2.5V (that won't damage them) at which most lights and their PCBs cannot use them. If you have a look at this wonderful battery review/comparator site:Battery test-review 18650 comparator and you choose to compare panasonic 3.400 with, for example, LG 3000 mAh D1 batteries at 2.5A or 5A discharge draws, you will see that along their usable part, while they are above 3.20V, the LGs will hold as well or better (although the Panasonic are excellent cells and they keep very well at the beginning).
> 
> But hey, I am not expert and this is quite off-topic, please let us know how the dx pouch is built and whether or not it can be somehow reused when you get it!


Thanks for that comparison link... very useful. I agree for high current applications (5A and above) the LGs appear to shine, but the NCR18650B will last longer than the LGs at the lower current loads though. The lights these pack are designed for are drawing 3A or less (per cell) so I still feel the NCR18650B are a better choice for that application.









I'm certainly no expert either, but I do my research and pick products that are both well reviewed and have worked well for me in the past. The NCR18650B definitely fall into that category.


----------



## hernluis (Nov 16, 2008)

hey lets do it. count me in for two.


----------



## manbeer (Oct 14, 2009)

So from my understanding, if I have non protected cells but monitor level via the indicator lights on my headlight it would be ok, right?


----------



## -Archie- (Aug 25, 2013)

manbeer said:


> So from my understanding, if I have non protected cells but monitor level via the indicator lights on my headlight it would be ok, right?


No. If the cells aren't totally equal (in terms of charge level, capacity, internal resistance), you can't detect it by overall output voltage. Exactly the same issue is currently discussed in "SolarStorm 2s2p case" tread BTW.

If unprotected cells are used in such boxes (without correct protection scheme), weaker cells will eventually become damaged. I won't recommend putting unprotected cells in boxes that are unable to monitor them properly.


----------



## GJHS (Jul 10, 2013)

Ok, we are trying for the SolarStorm connector. This is a slow process, so please be patient. I'm doing the best I can.


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

GJHS said:


> Ok, we are trying for the SolarStorm connector. This is a slow process, so please be patient. I'm doing the best I can.


Mike, even if Gearbest could get some of the rubber 2-cell casings as seen in the DX battery pack I suspect we'd buy some to waterproof Hunk Lee packs. I would definitely take a few.


----------



## manbeer (Oct 14, 2009)

Thanks, I was curious because I have about 16 unprotected panasonic cells that I am pretty sure became unbalanced in their packs over time and I was hoping to salvage what I could from them


----------



## kwarwick (Jun 12, 2004)

Ofroad'bent said:


> Mike, even if Gearbest could get some of the rubber 2-cell casings as seen in the DX battery pack I suspect we'd buy some to waterproof Hunk Lee packs. I would definitely take a few.


I wanted to do exactly this, as the Hunk Lee packs are made with my preferred NCR18650B cells. Only problem (for me) is Hunk Lee wants $12.95 to ship a single pack to Canada so I decided to get the DX pack and re-build it with Panasonic cells.

If you go the Hunk Lee route and waterproof cover, keep in mind you'll need to cut open the shrink wrap and unsolder the power cable so that you can feed it through the hole in that silicon 2 cell casing and then reconnect to the pack.


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

kwarwick said:


> I wanted to do exactly this, as the Hunk Lee packs are made with my preferred NCR18650B cells. Only problem (for me) is Hunk Lee wants $12.95 to ship a single pack to Canada so I decided to get the DX pack and re-build it with Panasonic cells.
> 
> If you go the Hunk Lee route and waterproof cover, keep in mind you'll need to cut open the shrink wrap and unsolder the power cable so that you can feed it through the hole in that silicon 2 cell casing and then reconnect to the pack.


I would probably just cut and splice the cable if it's already nicely shrink wrapped.
Either that or hold my nose and go the plasti-dip route.


----------



## pucked up (Mar 22, 2006)

hernluis said:


> hey lets do it. count me in for two.


+1 as well.


----------



## manbeer (Oct 14, 2009)

Eff it, I'll take two as well. Hopefully with the female plug but if not it isn't the end of the world


----------



## Flamingtaco (Mar 12, 2012)

I regretted having to send back the BT20 I puchased solely for the loss of the pack. I'd like two cases.


----------



## Corvette (Nov 20, 2005)

Great find. I'll take two.


----------



## bianchifan (Feb 13, 2010)

-Archie- said:


> Not really: it's pretty common.


Maybe, but not allowed within EU, the problem is the voltage at the primary side.
If German custom offices will find them they will be seized, sometimes they will be sent back. Sometimes you can choose, return or destruction.
A few offices let you import by cutting the power cable at the housing.
As a private person you have normally no chance.

The "CE" sign on your phote should be *C*ertified *E*urope, but it's rather *C*hina *E*xport 
BTW, it's the most important reason for the "light head only" offers.


----------



## -Archie- (Aug 25, 2013)

bianchifan said:


> Maybe, but not allowed within EU,


What? Can you provide any link to official papers?



> the problem is the voltage at the primary side.
> If German custom offices will find them they will be seized, sometimes they will be sent back.


Maybe German laws differ from common EU, but I wonder how mentioned Fenix case is currently sold in Germany then, if the design is illegal?

In any case, I'm living in EU, and such power adapters are quite common today.


----------



## GJHS (Jul 10, 2013)

Just a heads up that we are looking at a March release here. In 2 weeks, China will close for a week (18-25th) so that will affect this project. I'm working on it, just don't expect it tomorrow. The connector swap is what is slowing it down.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

No prob, in for 2 with the connector swap.


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

So this is being ordered by Gearbest with the female connector and no USB?


----------



## manbeer (Oct 14, 2009)

If it IS getting the proper connector I'm pumped! If not I'm still in for 2. Pretty excited for this


----------



## GJHS (Jul 10, 2013)

PHeller said:


> So this is being ordered by Gearbest with the female connector and no USB?


Work in progress. It didn't have a USB to start.


----------



## jja (Jan 14, 2004)

Great, I'm in for a couple also. Thx GJHS!


----------



## epic-gamer (Aug 18, 2012)

In for one


----------



## GJHS (Jul 10, 2013)

Ok I spoke with May last night and we are in persuade mode. The Spring Festival is slowing everything down, since the factories are busy getting ready to close for two weeks. Fenix is going to take some persuading to switch the connector for us, when the right people are free. As I said be patient, this is looking to be an after Holiday project.

I also know the interest in a 4 cell box as well. More info when I get it


----------



## gdunha (Sep 10, 2004)

I would be in for 3 maybe 4


----------



## andychrist (Aug 25, 2011)

Don't care which way the connector goes. Would be fine with the female cable adapter Archie found, even if it isn't waterproof — I'm not doing any midnight triathalons. Still like to know though whether there would be an elegant way of mounting this case directly onto either a helmet or at least a head strap. Doesn't seem to have any belt loops like on the SolarStorm; hate having to ductape battery packs to my hair all the time.


----------



## kwarwick (Jun 12, 2004)

andychrist said:


> Don't care which way the connector goes. Would be fine with the female cable adapter Archie found, even if it isn't waterproof - I'm not doing any midnight triathalons. Still like to know though whether there would be an elegant way of mounting this case directly onto either a helmet or at least a head strap. Doesn't seem to have any belt loops like on the SolarStorm; hate having to ductape battery packs to my hair all the time.


With the 2 cell silicone covered cases I use a velcro strap to attach it to the helmet. This works well because of the sticky surface of the silcone, so I'm not sure how well this would work with a hard case. Maybe putting some rubber around it, like a section of inner tube, would bump of the grip so that the velcro strap could hold it in place better.


----------



## GJHS (Jul 10, 2013)

Ok update time. Fenix turned down our request to swap the cable and trust me, it wasn't for a lack of trying. Now on to the good news.

The case is waterproof, we should be able to get the Nylon pouch and the price should be $15. All this needs to be confirmed and I'm sorry for the slow info. Next step is to get a good female adapter that will be waterproof. 

In one week the Chinese factories will close for 2 weeks so be patient.

Is there still interest or drop it?


----------



## kwarwick (Jun 12, 2004)

I'm still interested in one at least... I will try swapping the cable myself.


----------



## -Archie- (Aug 25, 2013)

GJHS said:


> The case is waterproof, we should be able to get the Nylon pouch and the price should be $15.


Perfect!



> Is there still interest or drop it?


Yes, I'm still interested.


----------



## andychrist (Aug 25, 2011)

GJHS, how many straps does the nylon pouch have? Is there a picture somewhere? 

Thanks.


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

Ok, so Fenix wont redo the wiring, but will Gearbest bundle it with an adapter? 

Personally, I'd love a female-to-female splitter with a USB output. That'd be sweet.


----------



## Iker2 (Jan 27, 2015)

GJHS said:


> Ok update time. Fenix turned down our request to swap the cable and trust me, it wasn't for a lack of trying. Now on to the good news.
> 
> The case is waterproof, we should be able to get the Nylon pouch and the price should be $15. All this needs to be confirmed and I'm sorry for the slow info. Next step is to get a good female adapter that will be waterproof.
> 
> ...


I will still buy one but price is not as low as I would expect. The box can be found at 11.50 in some sites in Europe (including VAT), although shipping costs rise that price to 17 Eur (and the shipping would take less than a week). Since GB won't customize the plug, my decision to recommend the deal would be driven by the quality of the pouch and accessories for mounting in the helmet included (I think that these are not included in the 11.50 deal). Maybe you can use that reference price to press a little: GB is not charging for taxes and they will use the cheapest shipping rates so I asume their margin is still high.


----------



## GJHS (Jul 10, 2013)

Here's the Nylon pouch









I'm sure, as with the other deals before, the price will be as cheap as possible. I'm sorry the info is so slow because of the holiday, though I'm looking forward to a bit of a break. I will get more info as soon as possible. As I said, this isn't the only case we're working on, so stay tuned.


----------



## Iker2 (Jan 27, 2015)

that looks sweet, seems to be the real deal. I'll take it. Thanks!


----------



## GJHS (Jul 10, 2013)

Iker2 said:


> that looks sweet, seems to be the real deal. I'll take it. Thanks!


I just found a picture online, not from GB. I'm sure it will be real, May said that it would be hard to swap the connector with a big manufacturer like Fenix. A clone company would be happy to swap things.


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

GJHS said:


> As I said, this isn't the only case we're working on, so stay tuned.





GJHS said:


> May said that it would be hard to swap the connector with a big manufacturer like Fenix. A clone company would be happy to swap things.


I see, said the blind man.


----------



## manbeer (Oct 14, 2009)

Yes, I would still take 2. Hopefully this all works out


----------



## andychrist (Aug 25, 2011)

Excellent GJHS! Thanks again for your undaunted resolve.


----------



## Flamingtaco (Mar 12, 2012)

Still interested in a decent quality product from Fenix. Not so much the cheap chinese stuff, especially when they start throwing in electronics like USB outputs. I've got the cheap non-usb 4-cell case, and while it works, I don't trust it will withstand a 4-foot drop, or swinging by the cable, should it depart it's pouch. It's very apparent the Fenix case is made of higher quality plastic and electrical components.


----------



## bianchifan (Feb 13, 2010)

-Archie- said:


> What? Can you provide any link to official papers?.


I'm sorry...I didn't research



-Archie- said:


> ..but I wonder how mentioned Fenix case is currently sold in Germany then, if the design is illegal?.


I'm wondering, too.
Maybe 'cause it's a big company and official imports are handled by special dealers?

If you - as a private person - try to import you may recieve a letter from your custum office "dangerous item, doesn't consist to European requirements" or similar.


----------



## markm62 (Dec 2, 2013)

Hey guys I just stumbled upon this thread looking for batteries for my Cree knock-off lights.

I would buy two of those Fenix 2 cell cases. They look solid. A soldering iron and some shrink wrap should take care of the "wrong plug" issue.


----------



## borrower (Feb 26, 2011)

GJHS said:


> Ok update time. Fenix turned down our request to swap the cable and trust me, it wasn't for a lack of trying. Now on to the good news.
> 
> The case is waterproof, we should be able to get the Nylon pouch and the price should be $15. All this needs to be confirmed and I'm sorry for the slow info. Next step is to get a good female adapter that will be waterproof.
> 
> ...


Still interested, for sure. No need for female adapter, as I have soldering iron.


----------



## Moguo (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm interested. 

are you also working on sourcing another 4 cell pack ?


----------



## andychrist (Aug 25, 2011)

A _flat_ four cell would be awesome.


----------



## GJHS (Jul 10, 2013)

Moguo said:


> I'm interested.
> 
> are you also working on sourcing another 4 cell pack ?


Yes


----------



## gdunha (Sep 10, 2004)

yep at least 3


----------



## GJHS (Jul 10, 2013)

May will put the box up for presale tomorrow if you want, so you can preorder to avoid any supply issues and make sure they order enough to avoid waiting for second batches or lack of supply. The info on the presale will be basic and may be updated when the sample arrives. No money will come out of your account until it ships. Or if you guys prefer you can wait until it comes into stock and then buy.


----------



## -Archie- (Aug 25, 2013)

GJHS said:


> May will put the box up for presale tomorrow if you want, so you can preorder to avoid any supply issues and make sure they order enough to avoid waiting for second batches or lack of supply.


Thanks, but...
Original/Real Yinding YD 2xU2 found - Page 25- Mtbr.com


GJHS said:


> The reason that the some late orders were shipped before the earlier orders was explained. When you order on presale, the money is held by PayPal and not released until the presale is over. When the presale ends, PayPal sends the money for all of the orders at the same time and the orders are released as they are paid, so the original presale order means nothing. Again, maybe not a popular answer yet the honest answer.


It seems to me that preordering from GB is essentially pointless...


----------



## slcpunk (Feb 4, 2004)

-Archie- said:


> It seems to me that preordering from GB is essentially pointless...


I was wondering about it too .. but they have a sale going on now ... with coupon codes for about 10% off ... I was hoping to pick up the yinding + this battery case and if the order went in now, i was thinking ( maybe ) that could save a few bucks.

not sure if its worth it...and a bit worried the longer i wait the less likely i'll get the good yindings ( although it seems that the 3c fixed ones are what i would get now which is what i would want )

ah, the fun of ordering from China!

oh, i do see the fenix for "presale" now ( both with and without sleeve - $20/$15 USD )

funny - they give you a full set of 4 18650s for less with a light than an empty 2 cell case. shows the quality of those cells, i guess.

=== EDIT ===
Can't put "presale" and regular items in cart at same time...so can't apply the better coupon on the higher total basket amount. ( 8% off worked) oh well.


----------



## Iker2 (Jan 27, 2015)

GJHS said:


> The case is waterproof, we should be able to get the Nylon pouch and the price should be $15.


Well, from the presale info it seems that the $15 is without the pouch and that is an additional +5$ option. Considering the connector swap needed, and that the box has no protection circuit and can't be used for charging, I am going to re-think it. With quality batteries we are talking about a roughly $35 2S1P battery pack!. I don't see the good deal factor. Sorry to sound disappointed GJHS, I thank you anyway for your efforts. I just expected that the 15$ would be the upper limit for the box+connector+pouch or at least one of these pluses.


----------



## -Archie- (Aug 25, 2013)

It was my understanding that it should be $15 for complete set (with nylon pouch), so maybe we'll have to wait for some coupon to get right price?

Thing that concerns me more is, the absence of waterproofing gasket in the case - on current GB pictures, the box without rubber seal inside the cover is pictured. If it's indeed will be shipped in such condition, whole deal seems less attractive to me...


----------



## andychrist (Aug 25, 2011)

-Archie- said:


> Thing that concerns me more is, the absence of waterproofing gasket in the case - on current GB pictures, the box without rubber seal inside the cover is pictured. If it's indeed will be shipped in such condition, whole deal seems less attractive to me...


Not sure, but looks to me like there is either an I or at least C profile ring set into the lip of the case, rather than there being a gasket inside the cover as is the case with the SolarStorm. Might make sense because the Fenix cover overlaps the case while the SS cover is inset. Again can't really tell from the pic.


----------



## GJHS (Jul 10, 2013)

Ok here's the deal: I didn't want a repeat of last time, where people wanted more than GB ordered so I figured if we put up the presale early before they order from Fenix, we wouldn't have the problem because we would have an exact amount. Remember you're not locked in by signing up for the presale.

With that said, we have a few issues such as not being able to give the EXACT price of the item and full information. It will be waterproof and the same case as the BT20 package. Fenix is bigger than SolarStorm and Yinding so they aren't as willing to change and negotiations are slower. Remember that we are breaking new ground once again, this isn't an item that they normally sell separately or can be gotten easily by most. The connector is coming and will all be worked in. Not all want or need it so should it be included in the price? As always with these projects, be patient and at the end everyone will be happy (remember the starting price of the Yinding?). The point was to put the presale up now to show you that it is coming and see how many want it. It was my idea so blame comes here, GB was waiting. I can ask to take it down if you dont think its a good idea.


----------



## Iker2 (Jan 27, 2015)

-Archie- said:


> Thing that concerns me more is, the absence of waterproofing gasket in the case - on current GB pictures, the box without rubber seal inside the cover is pictured. If it's indeed will be shipped in such condition, whole deal seems less attractive to me...


Waterproofness was confirmed by May or so was understood from a previous msg by GJHS. Since it is the original thing, it is waterproofed as reviewed in this video: fenix bt20 bike light review and pictures (see minute 3 and forward).

My cons are:

- Incorrect plug and need of adaptor for most if not all lights.
- Pouch seems high quality but bulky for the degree of protection offered. Apparently the velcro straps are setup for a "vertical" position in a helmet or bar, whereas most users will prefer an horizontal position on the helmet (can anyone confirm this please, I have not found any picture showing the back side of the pouch and the orientation of the velcro straps).
- Price is high for an empty box with no charge/discharge circuitry nor protection.

Still, there are few alternatives on 2s1P packs. To mention some, the Magicshine MJ-886 replacement pack is a 2200 Ah compact and sealed unit with the right cable end and moulded-in stirrups for velcro straps, which can be found as a replacement for about $30. A custom hunk-lee pack with premium batteries and circuitry would be a good alternative in that budget range after being rubberized. So the Fenix is a good alternative if you really need to swap batteries on the go, and if price with coupon lowers to $15 it may be a good option for some of us looking for that single advantage. For those looking for a simple 2S1P helmet box, I don't see it as an obvious superdeal at 20$ + batteries.


----------



## -Archie- (Aug 25, 2013)

andychrist said:


> Not sure, but looks to me like there is either an I or at least C profile ring set into the lip of the case,


I'm not sure either. Googling reveals that this case exists in at least two variants: with and without rubber layer in the cover - and it's clear from the pictures of the "rubbered" one, that edge of the case is pressed toward that rubber:
20150126_191446.jpg Photo by garrybunk | Photobucket

Maybe there's another seal indeed; let's see...


----------



## -Archie- (Aug 25, 2013)

slcpunk said:


> ah, the fun of ordering from China!


Sure!


----------



## inch (Feb 6, 2014)

GJHS said:


> I can ask to take it down if you dont think its a good idea.


Please dont


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

In my opinion shouldn't be offering a presale if they don't have the final price or they don't know what exactly is shipping (Velcro case, adapter, etc. ).


----------



## GJHS (Jul 10, 2013)

May sent me pictures of the Fenix Box sample before she went on vacation. You can see the O ring seal and the black felt people were worried about. Any questions? May should be back in a few days


----------



## slcpunk (Feb 4, 2004)

GJHS - so its going to come with the male connector that doesn't work "out of the box", is that what I'm getting? Even for those of us that are too lame to solder a fix, that just means buying some cable adapter. I suppose I can live with that 

thanks again for all your work on this and the light too.


----------



## GJHS (Jul 10, 2013)

Yes, at this point, Fenix isn't willing to swap the connector for us. A sample should be sent to me and I will see how easy it is to swap. In the meantime, May is looking for a waterproof click together female to female adapter.


----------



## bigflamingtaco (Oct 26, 2013)

My Lord, so much kerfuffle about nothing!

The case comes with foam in the cap for noise abation or WHATEVER reason, AND a rubber o-ring in the lip of the base! There is no case without an o-ring! I picked up the BT20 at the start when few stores had them in stock and there has always been a o-ring, albeit hard to see from images that are not close up. It's a firm fit, I was pushing down on the lid firmly while spinning the knob to ensure I never strip the thread or pull out the captured nut.

For those wanting a great deal... this is nothing like the cheap China cases. Appearance is that of good quality ABS, very solid, has some heft to it, no doubt will handle impacts well. There's always that "other" case if you want to save $5, and those "other" battery packs with super thin plastic cases or no case at all and batteries that aren't worth their weight in donkey dung if you want to save even more.

The pouch serves to hold the case onto something, not protect it. If you want protection, stuff some thick Neoprene in there and call it a day. It orients in the vertical if attachiing to a belt, which is probably what they intended, being that Fenix makes a lot of spelunking lamps. You can orient it any way you want if you attach it to a strap of any type that you strap to your helmet. Velcro strips, helmet lamp straps, compression straps, length of paracord, whatever.

Thanks to Fenix for having the foresight to provide this type of battery setup for their lights when no other major brand has stepped up, and also for considering release of the product to help fill a major need for us. And also to everyone working to push this through for us.


----------



## -Archie- (Aug 25, 2013)

bigflamingtaco said:


> Appearance is that of good quality ABS, very solid, has some heft to it, no doubt will handle impacts well.


Have you actually checked that?



> The pouch serves to hold the case onto something, not protect it.


I believe, it adds some degree of protection, too: at least from mud, scratches, etc.


----------



## Iker2 (Jan 27, 2015)

bigflamingtaco said:


> My Lord, so much kerfuffle about nothing!
> .


That's the fun of it isn't it?

I agree that maybe we are being too picky on the features of the box but that is what this is all about: given the lack of many alternatives on 2s1p boxes for helmet mount, and the looks of the Fenix, we got excited about the GB. However, since it isn't a cheap alternative and the characteristics were not firmly stated before setting a price, it is normal that some discussion has arisen. Call it kerfuffle if you like.

Personally I will most likely buy the box due to lack of alternatives. However, I see quite a few things that could be improved from a biker's perspective and I was just trying to state them clearly so there might have been some chance to amend them in part for this GB. Unfortunately it is not going to be possible and I understand it, it is certainly not due to a lack of diligence from GJHS.

I also appreciate that Gearbest is willing to distribute the Fenix product, but let's not forget that the product is already available in restricted markets (Germany, central Europe...), at approximately the same price (if we consider sales taxes). And what GB is going to do, apparently, is to bundle it with a cable adapter. Which is Ok, purchasing or not is our decision.... but complaining is our right.

I still don't see the box as my perfect solution due to the reasons commented in previous posts. However, I'll customize it as I have been doing with other setups. But when some of my friends ask me for a good deal on a 2s1p battery pack for their helmet lights, I might be looking elsewhere unless the guy really knows that he is getting an empty box with the wrong connector and a pouch with the wrong orientation, which with premium batteries will be about 35$... It can't be charged directly and has no safety features... but gives you the freedom to use and remove batteries charged elsewhere (freedom that should come with the responsibility of knowing what they are doing if they mix unprotected cells with unbalanced resistance and/or charge). So that single last thing is really what can make it worthy in my opinion.


----------



## Flamingtaco (Mar 12, 2012)

-Archie- said:


> Have you actually checked that?
> 
> I believe, it adds some degree of protection, too: at least from mud, scratches, etc.


Had I sent it in for elemental analysis, or received a composition report from Fenix, I could have used more definitive wording than"Appearance". Unfortunately, you have only my anecdotal declaration that stepping on the damn thing while chasing down an obnoxious child didn't phase it, something I know my awesome coitus case would never tolerate. The awesome coitus case feels brittle Vs. the Fenix case. Appearances are the AC case is void of strengthening fibers, but again, no proper analysis has been performed.

Sure, the pouch offers *some* protection, but nothing I would consider useful. The pouch is not waterproof, is not made of kevlar, and doesn't have enough thickness to sufficiently temper the g's generated during an impact. At best, it will retain the case at a location that is away from poundy things should one crash.

Personally, I am going to use a strap to attach the case directly to the bar, and save the pouches for spelunking. It is a durable case.


----------



## Flamingtaco (Mar 12, 2012)

Iker2 said:


> That's the fun of it isn't it?


It's a discussion when there is opportunity to improve the product. When no improvement will occur, its just complaining. Start a crowd fund discussion and the comments gain validity. Here, they only distract from focusing on what matters, namely the packaging of adapters or cable ends, and cost.

Just to be clear, I'm not picking on you personally, I want to narrow this down to the important details as we approach the release date.

Regarding lack of protection, this is a case designed for use of loose protected batteries that are charged elsewhere. As an example, we have several handfuls of flashlights, science projects for the kids, and several power backups they all use loose 18650's, so we already use a few loose chargers. If I wanted to plug in a pack, I'd just take a group of batteries to Batterie Plus, have them weld them up, then add the plug and shrink wrap. It would cost less and be lighter.


----------



## Iker2 (Jan 27, 2015)

Flamingtaco said:


> It's a discussion when there is opportunity to improve the product. When no improvement will occur, its just complaining. Start a crowd fund discussion and the comments gain validity. Here, they only distract from focusing on what matters, namely the packaging of adapters or cable ends, and cost. ... Just to be clear, I'm not picking on you personally, I want to narrow this down to the important details as we approach the release date.


Hell yeah, and by focusing on what matters (at least I have tried) we have discovered that no improvement will occur, and the presale goes out with no further details. Therefore we complain. I find it pretty obvious.

No offense taken at all but c'mon man! this thread is about the case and its group buy. Where else can we discuss its quality/design and the cost-benefits of the deal? Maybe my English is too sloppy and I write too much, sorry if that is the CASE 

We can move the technical discussion of the box elsewhere. This may not be the place nor the time, but for me the lack of protection needs to be very well stated and understood by the buyers, and it is also related to the production costs and the retail price that should be paid. People is going to strap this to their heads, and they are eventually going to use unprotected "uranusfire" cells mixing brands, capacities and charge levels. I was just pointing that out :madmax:


----------



## -Archie- (Aug 25, 2013)

Iker2 said:


> We can move the technical discussion of the box elsewhere.


I think, the place we're currently using is exactly dedicated for discussions like this one.


----------



## slcpunk (Feb 4, 2004)

I agree! And for the record, the box appeals to guys (and gals) like me who:


are located in the US so can't get the fenix box easily
already have quality protected cells and charger for said cells
_don't_ have any other battery packs or chargers
don't need 4 cell packs cuz we're too wussy to ride for that long in the dark  
figure to combine this with the yinging for a perfect combo


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

And #6 know that two high quality high capacity name branded cells will run longer and safer than 4 junk Chinese cells. 

-Garry


----------



## GJHS (Jul 10, 2013)

Ok Guys, last update. The first batch is 160 pieces because Fenix is asking for a huge order to continue to supply them so order now, first come first serve. Price is $11.99 with coupon code BT20CASE. If you already presale ordered at a higher price, email your order number to May and she will refund the difference. 

Fenix is being a bit difficult with this so they now won't supply the Nylon cases at all until again we order a large amount. So as it stands unless something changes, this batch is the last batch. Hopefully Fenix will reconsider. I think this is because the BT20 light will soon, no longer be made and to continue to make the box, they will need a commitment.


----------



## -Archie- (Aug 25, 2013)

Could you clarify please: the cases will be actually supplied by Fenix IF at least 160 orders will be placed now, or the 160 pcs. batch is already at GearBest warehouse & ready to ship?


----------



## GJHS (Jul 10, 2013)

They have or can get 160, after that Fenix wants an order of 1000 to continue making the case. As I mentioned the BT20 is ending production and so is the case I think. So with a big order they will keep making the case.


----------



## -Archie- (Aug 25, 2013)

Well, ordered it. Hope presale order will be processed correctly this time. BTW, the version with pouch is still currently offered for presale on GB site, with "29 pre-orders" note. Some of GB people are still trying to sell it despite lack of supply?


----------



## pucked up (Mar 22, 2006)

GJHS can you confirm that the order will come with a female to female adapter as well?


----------



## -Archie- (Aug 25, 2013)

My understanding is, it was never officially promised...


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

Does Gearbest even sell a female to female DC converter cable? I can't even find one to order alongside the case.


----------



## GJHS (Jul 10, 2013)

I believe she is still sourcing them and no adapter was promised. All in all this project has been an absolute PITA and the holiday didn't help. Fenix has changed their minds so many times and has made it very difficult, not to mention that information has been slow to get, so I apologize for the delays. If there is great interest in the case, it will continue though I think it may just fade, 1000 is a big order if there is little interest. I think it's a great deal at $11.99. I prefer to use loose 18650 batteries rather than a pack. I use them year round in my flashlights so it's money well spent as opposed to my packs that collect dust in the cold season.

I will see if May has the Female connectors or when she will and post when I know.


----------



## kwarwick (Jun 12, 2004)

GJHS said:


> Ok Guys, last update. The first batch is 160 pieces because Fenix is asking for a huge order to continue to supply them so order now, first come first serve. Price is $11.99 with coupon code BT20CASE. If you already presale ordered at a higher price, email your order number to May and she will refund the difference.
> 
> Fenix is being a bit difficult with this so they now won't supply the Nylon cases at all until again we order a large amount. So as it stands unless something changes, this batch is the last batch. Hopefully Fenix will reconsider. I think this is because the BT20 light will soon, no longer be made and to continue to make the box, they will need a commitment.


Thanks for fighting the good flight to keep this deal alive. I'm in for one, even though I don't actually need it so much now as I ended up making my own silicon covered pack with soldered NCR18650Bs.


----------



## markm62 (Dec 2, 2013)

Thanks @GJHS for doing all this work. I think there are a lot of lurkers benefiting from this information so don't get too down on yourself. No need to apologize to anybody here.

I've read the whole thread and a couple of somewhat critical/anxious posters is to be expected.

I ordered the Fenix case last night and the $25ish 2-light CREE helmet lamp as well. I have a spare plug I cut off a dead battery for just this eventuality... a couple of minutes with my soldering iron and shrink warp and all will be good. I'll pick up a few good batteries and a charger too... and I'll have a cool helmet set up that does away with a cord dangling from my backpack to the back of my helmet. I've been worried that someday I'll snag that cord on a low hanging branch or something which would be pretty bad.

all thanks to you and a couple other super helpful guys.

Thanks.


----------



## Corvette (Nov 20, 2005)

GJHS, thanks for your efforts. I've ordered one case, let's see how it works mounted on the frame.


----------



## bigflamingtaco (Oct 26, 2013)

Not having followed the thread closely, who is May that I am supposed to email?

Thanks...


----------



## GJHS (Jul 10, 2013)

[email protected]


----------



## bigflamingtaco (Oct 26, 2013)

Thanks!

I changed my order to three of these little beauties. Looks like Fenix is trying to get rid of overage they had to purchase, or warrenty replacement stock they never needed to use. Either way, seems like they are trying to get rid of something they don't want to deal with further, so, get them while you can.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

Ordered 2.
Thanks.


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

I ordered 3.

Hope I get them!!


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Well crap I should have looked further into this sooner, could have ordered a couple with my ssx3


----------



## Corvette (Nov 20, 2005)

Looks like they started shipping the cases, got the confirmation email today.


----------



## MK96 (Nov 5, 2012)

Mine has a tracking number already


----------



## GJHS (Jul 10, 2013)

I just received mine, it is super sweet and small. The cover is definitely waterproof and fits snugly. It will make the perfect helmet pack.


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

Just ordered one as well, I didn't want to miss out. I'll have to figure out how to adapt it to my magicshine connectors later.


----------



## bigflamingtaco (Oct 26, 2013)

Everybody's getting their packs, and I'm just sitting here staring at the word "processing".


----------



## juhake (Oct 26, 2007)

GJHS said:


> I just received mine, it is super sweet and small. The cover is definitely waterproof and fits snugly. It will make the perfect helmet pack.


Was there a plug adapter in the package?


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

No they dont come with any form of adapter, its a solarstorm connector. They do work with other connectors though (magicshine, the yinding style one that everyone uses) just there is no threaded cap on the cable form the light. But they will plug in and work just fine (fit rather tight I might add)


----------



## juhake (Oct 26, 2007)

tigris99 said:


> No they dont come with any form of adapter, its a solarstorm connector. They do work with other connectors though (magicshine, the yinding style one that everyone uses) just there is no threaded cap on the cable form the light. But they will plug in and work just fine (fit rather tight I might add)


Yes, the connector standard is right, but my question was meant to be about a female-female adapter:

Fenix BA4C Case found- Mtbr.com


----------



## juhake (Oct 26, 2007)

Another question: do you think this plug

1x LED Strip DC 5 5X 2 1mm Male to Female Waterproof Power Connector Cable Black | eBay

is good enough quality? (to use as a replacement plug in scissors and soldering iron scenario)


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

I'd check the solarstorm type cables that Hunk Lee sells on Ebay. Connector, Li-ion 1S 3.7V items in A-OK battery store on eBay!

-Garry


----------



## juhake (Oct 26, 2007)

garrybunk said:


> I'd check the solarstorm type cables that Hunk Lee sells on Ebay. Connector, Li-ion 1S 3.7V items in A-OK battery store on eBay!
> 
> -Garry


I dig the idea of ordering from Hunk Lee, but the price is little bit deep, $4.95 for one pair
A Pair Waterproof Power Connector Plug 2pin LED Cable | eBay

The price is good in the 5-pack, $9.95 total so 2 dollars per pair,
5pairs of DC5 5 2 1mm Waterproof Connector for MagicShine Light Connection Blk | eBay
but I only need one pair


----------



## markm62 (Dec 2, 2013)

Haven't got mine yet. : (

Question for after I get it: How do you guys attach the battery pack to your helmets? Velcro? Zip ties? Duct tape? Spit?

Also: any concern of batteries blowing up and setting the back of your head on fire? I suppose that might make me faster...

Any advice appreciated.


----------



## walloftvs (Jan 5, 2015)

I put mine in my backpack. Much more comfortable than carrying that weight on your head.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

USE PROTECTED CELLS WITH THIS CASE lol. That's what Im doing when I order mine here in another week with a yinding and 3rd ss case.



Also helmet hold just depends on ur helmet. But basically Velcro strap through vents I think would.be best. But um with others, my packs will be carried in upper part of my hydropack. Easier and more comfy, but this case on 2 cells should simple offset toward weight of light head so may not be bad.


----------



## Iker2 (Jan 27, 2015)

markm62 said:


> Also: any concern of batteries blowing up and setting the back of your head on fire? I suppose that might make me faster...
> 
> Any advice appreciated.


Protected quality cells only. Do not combine cells with different capacity/resistence/age/charge. Do not leave cells in the case when not in use. Then go ride, you are OK


----------



## walloftvs (Jan 5, 2015)

Panasonic ncr18650 - same cells that are used in the Tesla. If it's good enough for a car, it'll probably work for your China lamp, ha.


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

Protected Samsungs from either Banggood or Fasttech will be the best bang for your buck (fasttech will be SLLLOOOWWWW shipping batteries though). If your in the US checkout mountain electronics: Mountain Electronics .

-Garry


----------



## markm62 (Dec 2, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestions fellas. I picked up some "Keeppower" cells from Gearbest and a charger. I just noticed they are not "protected." Oops.

I'll check out the protected Samsungs or Panasonic ncr.


----------



## GJHS (Jul 10, 2013)

I got some Keeppower 3400s from GearBest, they're protected. They are Panasonic cells and protection circuit. They're great batteries. If you bought the wrong ones, write [email protected]

Here's the ones I have, KeepPower 3400mAh 18650 Protected Lithium Rechargeable Battery (3.6V 1 Pair)-22.85 and Free Shipping| GearBest.com


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Can get Panasonic protected and Sanyo for good prices in the states. Mtn electronics and eBay, even some on amazon. Make sure to buy a decent charger, not just the cheapest.


----------



## markm62 (Dec 2, 2013)

Thanks for the heads-up on the batteries. I just sent May an email asking to switch the unprotected ones I ordered for the ones you suggest.

THANKS AGAIN!

UPDATE: Gotta love GearBest. They got back to me pronto and changed the order for me, and sent an invoice for the difference. Easy peasy.


----------



## -Archie- (Aug 25, 2013)

Received my box this monday. Overall impression is very positive: the level of engineering & quality of parts is quite good. The design of box is better, but assembling is worse than I've been expecting from Fenix.

Disassembling is pretty easy: remove soft rubber-like padding (be careful not to tear it: narrow flat screwdriver is handy for that job; start from central hole for thumbscrew) and three screws.

Most interesting part inside is electronics: till now, I've never seen in various reviews across the web any mention of protection PCB used in that box - everyone seems to consider it just "dumb" mechanical device with contacts only. At least, I can't recall reading any information about BA4C overcurrent/short circuit and reverse polarity protection.











The MOSFET transistor is Alpha & Omega Semiconductor's AON7403 with integrated bypass diode:
https://aosmd.com/pdfs/datasheet/AON7403.pdf

PolySwitch resettable fuse F1 is rated 2.6 amp - connecting modern multi-emitter lights might be limited by that. Electrolytic 100uF/16V tantalum capacitor is accompanied by ceramic C2, so voltage spikes & noises propagated from light's PWM driver are blocked.

I've made quick drawing of schematic in case someone needs it:











Next surprise is with wiring: when making new battery, repairing the light etc, I myself always use pieces of heat shrink tube to prepare power cable's leads for soldering (it prevents insulation damage) - but this is the first time I see the same done by manufacturer! :thumbsup:

Sealing O-rings on box and under thumbscrew were not lubricated.

The PCB is not cleaned at the factory after soldering: flux and, more importantly, micro spherical drops of melted lead were everywhere. Giving the spacing of SMD components used, I won't consider this flaw that minor...

Playing with box, I've noticed suspicious sound like if small metal parts are rattling. It was caused by bottom contact spring: to improve connection, Fenix used small bronze inserts at the tip of each spring - but haven't soldered them. So, instead of improvement, it just added two more contact surfaces to the circuit! Fixing is quite easy, though: simply solder them carefully, keeping upper rounded part clean from lead.









I've replaced the cable with MagicShine one, and assembled the box back.









For mounting on the bike frame, I've ordered mobile phone pouch for runners: 
Arm Band Sport Bag Case Pouch for Cell Phone MP3 MP4 Key Apple iPhone 3 4 4S HTC | eBay









Its velcro band shouldn't notice the difference between human arm and bike's top tube, I believe.  The dimensions of box are 101*52*28mm, so it seems to fit fine.

Traditional thanks to *GJHS* for making the thingy available!


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks Archie! You didn't really come out and say it, so this case includes working protection? Proper working for 2 unprotected cells in series? 

I could not get the foam out of my old Fenix case. I'll have to try on the new one coming any day now. Should be easy peasy to swap the cable! 

-Garry


----------



## Iker2 (Jan 27, 2015)

Thank you for the teardown Archie, surprising and very interesting. Do you know what kind of protection would that chip provide?


----------



## -Archie- (Aug 25, 2013)

Protection of lithium battery is a complex term consisting of many different factors.

In this particular case of Fenix box, as I've already said above, protection against reverse polarity (i.e., cells inserted wrong way) and overcurrent (including shortage) is implemented.

Monitoring of cell's voltage is absent, so there's no overcharge or overdischarge protection. As I understand, Fenix uses protected 18650 anyway, so voltage protection is done at individual cell's level.

To put it simple: do not use unprotected cells with this box.


----------



## Iker2 (Jan 27, 2015)

Reverse polarity and shortage protection are welcome then. There seems to be plenty of room in that plate to accommodate other modding stuff.


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks for the clarification Archie! 

-Garry


----------



## -Archie- (Aug 25, 2013)

You're welcome!


----------



## fonzeka (Jan 27, 2015)

Thanks for the teardown Archie, do you also know if there is any parasitic current drain?


----------



## -Archie- (Aug 25, 2013)

According to schematics, there are no parts capable to cause any noticeable drain.


----------



## Iker2 (Jan 27, 2015)

I was looking for a connector to swap, came across this one

and this other one

The 1st is the cheapest I found, any comments?


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

Just try to get the thickest wiring possible (within reason). Too thin and you'll have voltage drop (due to resistance of wire).

There is a well regarded DX extension cable to cut and use, but I don't have the link handy. 

-Garry


----------



## -Archie- (Aug 25, 2013)

garrybunk said:


> There is a well regarded DX extension cable to cut and use, but I don't have the link handy.


DX cable is for MagicShine standard, while *Iker2* needs SolarStorm one, if I understand correctly...


----------



## Iker2 (Jan 27, 2015)

-Archie- said:


> DX cable is for MagicShine standard, while *Iker2* needs SolarStorm one, if I understand correctly...


Actually I thought that they were both the same connectors, with 5.5x 2.1 mm . If they are different I prefer Magicshine because I have another MJ light and 2S1P pack and I'd like to swap them, but I am confused now. I thought that they were compatible, what is the difference between MJ and solarstorm connectors?


----------



## -Archie- (Aug 25, 2013)

Iker2 said:


> If they are different I prefer Magicshine


Buy 5.4mm Male to Dual Female Adapter Y-Cable for SKU 29489/30864 (100cm)
Cheap 5.4mm Male to Female Extension Cable for SKU 29489/30864 (100cm)



> what is the difference between MJ and solarstorm connectors?


Pictures are self-explanatory I think: SS is threaded with nut, MS is a click-on type.


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

They are both 5.5x2.1mm, it is just a plastic around the connector which is bit different. You can get Magicshine style at DX here: Cheap 5.4mm Male to Female Extension Cable for SKU 29489/30864 (100cm). It is about 20AWG, so less resistance than tipical 22AWG.


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

ledoman said:


> They are both 5.5x2.1mm, it is just a plastic around the connector which is bit different. You can get Magicshine style at DX here: Cheap 5.4mm Male to Female Extension Cable for SKU 29489/30864 (100cm). It is about 20AWG, so less resistance than tipical 22AWG.


Gearbest sells them too.


----------



## Iker2 (Jan 27, 2015)

Thanks very much for the links, it will be the magicshine then . BTW, just found an interesting pouch that could fit the box well and allow both helmet and belt mounting with little tweaking: here


----------



## AppleYak (Aug 17, 2006)

I just received this battery case and had a quick (and probably dumb) question. Which way do the batteries go into the case? On the top, they have some + and - symbols but it isn't clear to me how the batteries are arranged. Anyone have a photo with batteries installed? I don't have my batteries yet so I cannot test myself.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Plus and minus, cells are labeled just match them up when u put them in. One plus and one minus will be towards the lid.


----------



## AppleYak (Aug 17, 2006)

Got it - Thanks for your help.


----------



## bigflamingtaco (Oct 26, 2013)

*SIGH* Two weeks later, still "processing"... time to send an email.


----------



## Corvette (Nov 20, 2005)

Got the case today. As others pointed out, it looks and feels well built. Pleased to report that the long Panasonic NCR18650B protected (flat top) fit nicely.

Question: charging protected cells separately in a proper charger vs. charging them inside the Fenix pack - is the latter option considerably more risky? I'd be using a "Magicshine" or generic charger.


----------



## Flamingtaco (Mar 12, 2012)

Anyone heard from May lately? I sent a message last week because my gearbest order still says it's processing, and haven't received a response. Thanks.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

With protected cells it doesn't matter except they will fall out of balance in the case. In case charging they will only charge till one cell trips as full even if other cell is only half full. And vise versa in use. Dont need to balance every time but every 10-20 charges (or you notice pack charge time/run time is shorter than normal).

Protected cells are as safe as you get, can't over charge or over discharge. So a li-ion charger is all that matters for safety, generic or fancy. It performance of the cells that is improved by occasional balance/individually charging them.


----------



## Iker2 (Jan 27, 2015)

Corvette said:


> Question: charging protected cells separately in a proper charger vs. charging them inside the Fenix pack - is the latter option considerably more risky? I'd be using a "Magicshine" or generic charger.


This is important. As it has been commented in this thread and elsewhere, this box DOES NOT have a charging driver. You SHOULD NOT attempt to charge batteries inside the box. - EDIT: My bad: I thought that corvette was meaning to charge inside the pack using a power supply and not a charger. With a reliable charger it will be OK to do it every now and then.


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

Iker2 said:


> This is important. As it has been commented in this thread and elsewhere, this box DOES NOT have a charging driver. You SHOULD NOT attempt to charge batteries inside the box.


This of course is all wrong if we are talking about quality cells. If you have proven charger and balanced quality cells from the same batch you can safely enough charge them some cycles. How many cycles it depends on many factors (to much to write). It is best to check with DMM behaviour from time to time and balance them ie. charge each cell independently. Checking cells voltage would tell you how they behave on long term.

If someone thinks charger might fail, yes it is right, but also protection circuit might fail. So the regular checking is the best way to go.


----------



## manbeer (Oct 14, 2009)

How risky is it to use non protected cells if i know that I'm not draining to anywhere near minimum capacity? Just curious


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

With qualiy cells you are safe enough. On safety side draining below 2.5V is not an issue. You are yust loosing the capacity. The safety issues happens during charging (overcurrent/overvoltage/unbalanced cells) and high drain currents/short. 

Me personaly I'm using only good quality (Panasonic, Sanyo, LG, Samsung) unprotected cells, but I'm checking them all the time. I have bunch of different chargers including hobby charger iCharger 106B+ which can send data to computer to plot charge/discharge curves. So I know exactly how the cells behaves. Of course I don't test every one. Checking voltage is good enough once I know how they should behave.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

There's nothing wrong with it if you don't discharge below minimum safe, but accidently discharge too much and you rapidly loose life of your cells and can have issues charging if using a cheap charger. Imo its dangerous enough not to be worth it. For me if Case doesn't have protection, use protected cells(just bought a pair of keep power Panasonics for this case), case does have protection, then use whatever.


----------



## manbeer (Oct 14, 2009)

Well when I use this it will be mainly as an extra (for redundancy) or to power my smaller lights. I was also thinking of wiring a LiPo alarm in line with a female to female conversion cord and kill 2 birds with one stone. Reason being - I now have a million non protected cells and also cause I'm just cheap and need to find homes for them


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Lol ya im racking up cheapo cells, but I've got ss cases so I can use them, probably be for my son's lights since he wont need the run time that I will. Not yet anyway. This will be both his and my first year night riding more than on pavement.


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

Got my case today. Looks well made. 

What's everyone doing to change the gender on the cable. Is there an adapter that anyone has found? Or are people removing the cable from the case completely, or just cutting and splicing?


----------



## -Archie- (Aug 25, 2013)

varider said:


> Is there an adapter that anyone has found? Or are people removing the cable from the case completely, or just cutting and splicing?


 By the way, I've just noticed strange thing: this forum displays information messages "You may post replies" and "You may edit your posts", but there's no any mention like "You may read other people's messages"!


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

Maybe this will work:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002IULV8U/

Similarly 
http://www.amazon.com/2-1mm-5-5mm-Power-Coupler-Female/dp/B00J6DM9DI/

What do you guys think?


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

It would work, but you are going to add some uneccesary resistance (ie. voltage drop) to the whole thing.


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

-Archie- said:


> By the way, I've just noticed strange thing: this forum displays information messages "You may post replies" and "You may edit your posts", but there's no any mention like "You may read other people's messages"!


I read the thread, I didn't see a link for an adapter, all I saw were links to extension cables or connector with bare wires. This would leave a soldered joint somewhere on the cable (if I spliced it), or I would have to take apart the battery box itself which seems difficult.

Did I miss something?


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Taking case apart is really easy, but there are female to female adapters linked somewhere, not sure which post, saw them the other day though.

Case is a small flat screw driver and gently work the edges of the foam in the lid up till u can carefully peel it up. Comes off easy just have to be gentle. Then 3 screws and u have access to wires to change them out.

got my connector switched and a set of keep power Panasonics for it, some adhesive foam, adhesive Velcro and a Velcro strap. Attached to helmet and gtg.


----------



## -Archie- (Aug 25, 2013)

varider said:


> I read the thread, I didn't see a link for an adapter, all I saw were links to extension cables or connector with bare wires. This would leave a soldered joint somewhere on the cable (if I spliced it), or I would have to take apart the battery box itself which seems difficult.
> 
> Did I miss something?


Gender-changing adapter was displayed on very first page of this tread; replacing of cable or cutting/soldering was mentioned later, disassembling (quite simple, BTW) was described here as well...


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

-Archie- said:


> Gender-changing adapter was displayed on very first page of this tread; replacing of cable or cutting/soldering was mentioned later, disassembling (quite simple, BTW) was described here as well...


So I did miss it. My bad, I thought I had kept up with this thread and I reread the last 3 or 4 pages just yesterday.


----------



## -Archie- (Aug 25, 2013)

No problem!


----------



## -Archie- (Aug 25, 2013)

BTW, the phone pouch I've ordered for this case arrived today:
http://forums.mtbr.com/lights-night-riding/fenix-ba4c-case-found-946922-7.html#post11862972

It's a bit too big for the case, and velcro band is way too long even for thick frame tube. Do not buy it, unless you'd want to make some adaptation works.


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

-Archie- said:


> BTW, the phone pouch I've ordered for this case arrived today:
> http://forums.mtbr.com/lights-night-riding/fenix-ba4c-case-found-946922-7.html#post11862972
> 
> It's a bit too big for the case, and velcro band is way too long even for thick frame tube. Do not buy it, unless you'd want to make some adaptation works.


Too late, I already received two. I got my pouches before my Fenix case. I too thought the armband pieces were going to be way too big, though I didn't try it (nor did I try fitting the fenix case into this pouch). Oh well, an attempt at a cheap Chinese solution. No big loss.

-Garry


----------



## -Archie- (Aug 25, 2013)

Sure: it's just two bucks. But making the band shorter isn't that difficult task, so probably the pouch could be useable anyway...


----------



## Ian_C (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm also going to suggest taking a look at camera cases at your neighbourhood dollar store. You might need to supply your own Velcro strap, but those are readily available too.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Not bad ideas. Find the right one probably better than my strap and adhesive Velcro tape on helmet and case. But it works.

I went for a short rude to the store to see how my arm would do (first time riding since) didn't bother to take my lights/batteries off helmet/bike. Did notice the weight for about half the trip, but finally forgot about it and got used to it. Take some getting used to on the dirt but 2 cell and a yinding is better than alot of options lol.


----------



## yourrealdad (May 17, 2012)

Would this be the easiest way to make this case work and still have the "waterproofness" of the threaded connectors?

Action-LED-Lights ? MJ-6018 Y-Cable


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Connectors aren't threaded at all to begin with. Certain lights from china come with threaded ends but that's only a small portion if then.

All these light connectors listen are all water resistant (ae in keeps water out but not design to be submerged)


----------



## yourrealdad (May 17, 2012)

So is the Y connection a solid choice to use with both the Fenix case and the Yinding light? They both seem to be non threaded.

Thanks


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Y cable isn't the fix for adapting the case. There is a female to female adapter linked earlier in this thread. The y isn't designed that way and you'll have the other half of the y flapping around until wires break.

You need a dc 5.5mm adapter with female connectors on both ends.


----------



## manbeer (Oct 14, 2009)

This case kicks so much ass. I'm super happy with the build quality and size/form factor. I swapped cables with a female end from a magicshine y cable and it fits perfectly into the strain relief/grommet, while the MS extension cable has a bit too thin of a jacket. I tried making one with this for a helmet setup thinking I'd eliminate the need for an extension but I'm not sure the cable would hold up to repeated tugging. Shame is, I already messed up the other half of my y cable so now I need to get another to outfit my 2nd case...unless someone knows of a nice, fat extension cable


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

That previously linked DX extension cable is 20ga and the outer jacket is nice and thick. Link: Cheap 5.4mm Male to Female Extension Cable for SKU 29489/30864 (100cm)

Note it's also available for direct US shipping on dxsoul.com .

-Garry


----------



## manbeer (Oct 14, 2009)

Nice, in stock in the US...I'm gonna have to grab a few to meet the 15 dollar minimum for free Shipping otherwise the shipping is 10 dollars lol


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

I love u garry, I was needing more cables and was dreading waiting 3 weeks again lol.


----------



## pucked up (Mar 22, 2006)

manbeer said:


> This case kicks so much ass. I'm super happy with the build quality and size/form factor. I swapped cables with a female end from a magicshine y cable and it fits perfectly into the strain relief/grommet, while the MS extension cable has a bit too thin of a jacket. I tried making one with this for a helmet setup thinking I'd eliminate the need for an extension but I'm not sure the cable would hold up to repeated tugging. Shame is, I already messed up the other half of my y cable so now I need to get another to outfit my 2nd case...unless someone knows of a nice, fat extension cable


You can tie a zip tie on the inside part of the case so it'll act as a cable stop when you accidentally tug on it.


----------



## manbeer (Oct 14, 2009)

True, that's not a bad idea as long as I put a bit of heat shrink there to keep moisture out


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

DX Soul isn't "in stock" in the US. It's actually an expedited shipping method from China (so not sure why everything DX sells isn't an option). Tracking kind of stinks for it but I think I get my orders within about 7 to 10 days from DX actually shipping. (Tip - track from within your DX account. And I don't think they send out ship notice emails.) Yes definitely rack up an order to get free shipping!

-Garry


----------



## yourrealdad (May 17, 2012)

I got the case and the 5.5 dc female to female converter cable. Problem is that the cable is too short to run from my helmet to my camelback. 

I have search all over the place, can anyone find a longer female to female cable than the one linked on this page?

Thanks


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

I finally modded my Fenix case using the DX 20ga Magicshine style extension cable. A mod that finally went well, quick, and without issue. It's as if this 20ga cable is made for this case too, slides right through the cable strain relief / water sealing rubber piece but not too loose.









I made the cable about twice as long as the original short Fenix cable.

-Garry


----------



## norcom (Feb 22, 2007)

Is there any place that's currently taking pre-orders on these or has plans to get them in stock? The only site I see offering them is gearbest and they're OOS. Would love to pick up a couple.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

This was a limited run, may never see them again we dont know. And gearbest is the only place that sells them


----------



## find_bruce (May 8, 2011)

I am liking the case, 2 good capacity cells are ideal for my purposes. One issue I am having is secruing it to my bike. I am using a velcro strap but the case always seems to find a way to be free.

Pics of how you have securely attached it would be great

Cheers

Bruce


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Everyone has their own way, most of us dont secure them to the frame (use 4cell packs on frames that are in pouches). These are designed to be used with a pouch (which early in this thread there was something about a reason why we couldn't get the pouch). As with anything you need to secure to a bike with Velcro strap around the frame, need something to stop it from slipping. My way is adhesive backed close cell foam stuck to the case and used a flexible adhesive and glued a piece of rubber to the under side of the Velcro where it wraps around the frame to also keep it from sliding. Its what I did for my solarstorm cases and it holds them fine, so for a fenix case it will definitely work.


----------



## nathan89 (Feb 7, 2015)

I just wondered if anyone has any info on the availability of this? I thought it was mainly only sold on gearbest, yet I see quite a few websites, especially in Europe who claim to have it in stock. Wondering if I should contact them if they would ship to the UK..?


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

The impression I got was that this case had limited stock and when it was gone it was gone. You may find some sellers still holding old stock. 

-Garry


----------



## nathan89 (Feb 7, 2015)

Fenix BA4C-in Whistle from Sports & Entertainment on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group

URL says Fenix NW20 & the feedback suggests it's the NW20, but the title and photo is BA4C. I sent a message 30 minutes ago, let's see..


----------



## nathan89 (Feb 7, 2015)

I decided to take a gamble and ordered 2, and then seller replied saying it's BA4C. 77 in stock, get them quick.. fingers crossed!


----------



## andychrist (Aug 25, 2011)

Well according to the feedback, it's a great whistle! (although lacking the golden details from the photos.)

Am sure it's really the Fenix case, just their website is screwed up. But wouldn't risk ordering from them myself, glad you stepped up to the plate, Nathan.


----------



## nathan89 (Feb 7, 2015)

Seller has 99.4% feedback so I thought it was worth a try. Shame the quicker shipping prices are so high, hopefully I'll find out within a month if I was right or wrong.


----------



## Ian_C (Sep 27, 2012)

I was disappointed I missed out on the ones from Gear Best. I also took the plunge. Let the roulette wheel of Chinese online shopping spin! I just hope it doesn't land on 00.


----------



## andychrist (Aug 25, 2011)

Incidentally, the Panasonic 3400mAh four pack is back on sale at Amazon. Fulfilled by them, $25.95; from overseas, $24.99.

https://www.amazon.com/NCR18650B-Re...id=1444829172&sr=8-2&keywords=Panasonic+18650

BTW, found that the Xtar VC4 charger actually brings these batteries up to full capacity, woohoo.

VC4 Charger

Might have to pick up a couple of these Fenix cases from Ali after all. Please, somebody stop me!


----------



## -Archie- (Aug 25, 2013)

andychrist said:


> BTW, found that the Xtar VC4 charger actually brings these batteries up to full capacity, woohoo.


They don't need any special charger in order to be fully charged, AFAIK.



> Please, somebody stop me!


Sorry, no way. :lol:


----------



## nathan89 (Feb 7, 2015)

Seems only a few people have ordered.. if you all end up with whistles then I'm sorry


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

Has anyone taken any pictures comparing the BA4C case to the typical 4-Cell Battery Pack included with most of the Chinese sourced lights?

Also, do we know the total weight of a BA4C case with cells and BT21 setup for helmet use? I'm curious how that might compare with a 700 lumen torch, which I've already got two of. Something tells me the torch is lighter, just not distributed weight like the battery back mounted on back with the head up front.


----------



## nathan89 (Feb 7, 2015)

Look in the thread for the Fenix BT20, there's some weights there: http://forums.mtbr.com/lights-night-riding/fenix-bt20-826838.html ..about 200g for case+batteries, and Gearbest says the BT21 weighs 65g


----------



## -Archie- (Aug 25, 2013)

PHeller said:


> Has anyone taken any pictures comparing the BA4C case to the typical 4-Cell Battery Pack included with most of the Chinese sourced lights?


What do you expect to see on such a picture? 



> Also, do we know the total weight of a BA4C case with cells


My modified (the cable replaced with MagicShine one) Fenix box is 172g with protected Panasonic 3100mAh cells.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Fenix case plus Panasonic cells I weighed at 173g.



Yes a light head and battery pack is going to weigh far more than a single cell torch. Most of the weight in a torch is the battery, fenix case holds 2 cells.



And not sure what comparison your after, battery packs are 4 cells, case is for 2 cells, so its light and smaller by default.


----------



## andychrist (Aug 25, 2011)

Well they're out of Fenix cases at AliExpress with 25 orders received. Wonder how many individual units have shipped if the dealer said there were 77 remaining after 15 orders. My Orders still says Processing Time remaining: 5 days 7 hours 1 minutes after two days. Not getting a good feeling about this.


----------



## Ian_C (Sep 27, 2012)

The same retailer also sells a Fenix whistle, and two Nitecore whistles. I am hoping that's where the comment came from.

When I placed my order it did say three to five days for shipping, so I'm still hopeful. If I get it I get it. If I don't, well that's what MasterCard's dispute system is for. Ali system says they will automatically refund if it hasn't been shipped in another five days.


----------



## nathan89 (Feb 7, 2015)

A bit strange but I had no reason to doubt the seller when they said it was the B4AC. Maybe best to re-check in a few days and see if it has been re-listed in the correct category.

This order will be automatically cancelled if the supplier does not ship your order within:	3days 6hours 32minutes 59seconds .

..As I was the first to order I'll find out before others what's happening so I'll update this thread if my order is cancelled.


----------



## nathan89 (Feb 7, 2015)

Got an email saying my order has been shipped. Panic over?


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

as long as you have a tracking number.


----------



## nathan89 (Feb 7, 2015)

Yea, sent by "China Post Registered Air Mail" I'll check in a few days to see if there's any information, don't think it's working just yet


----------



## andychrist (Aug 25, 2011)

Yeah my whistles shipped today but there is no tracking info yet either. No big deal, you can't really track your package until it reaches the states, at which point the USPS number should become available. I paid a couple of dollars extra for slightly expedited shipping, hazard to guess the package will arrive at the very last moment.


----------



## Ian_C (Sep 27, 2012)

Mine shipped today as well. If you go to your AliExpress order, in the "Logistics" section, it shows the tracking number.


----------



## andychrist (Aug 25, 2011)

Hmm, got a tracking number for my order that I paid to have shipped by Hong Kong Post, but on 17track says Not Found. OTOH Female to Female adapters ordered later on eBay show Normal Tracking in green, meaning the carrier has accepted the parcel. Anybody here get an active tracking number for their AliExpress BA4C?


----------



## nathan89 (Feb 7, 2015)

Anyone have a tracking number that works? Don't think mine is working with China Post website


----------



## nathan89 (Feb 7, 2015)

Messaged the seller about my tracking not working..

"Kitty Zhang: Hi, friend. We are sorry that the parcel seems to be lost. You can cancel it. Sorry about that./:052"


Nice one. I guess they never had them in stock, unless someone has a working tracking number?


----------



## Ian_C (Sep 27, 2012)

I had messaged the seller last week, both via chat and the "questions about my shipment" form on the order page. I asked if they possibly had given the wrong tracking number, and if they took pictures of the parcels before it leaves their facility. So my question may have sparked that response, as I received it also.

I guess the next question we should ask is did they provide us all with the same tracking number? If so, we know it was a scam. If not, China Post may really have lost the parcels. If they are really lost, it is possible they may show up someday.

My tracking number was RI695094381CN


----------



## andychrist (Aug 25, 2011)

I don't believe either they ever had the case in stock on Ali. My Hong Kong tracking number RT285654386HK still shows Not Found too. So instead of whistling in the dark, looks like I'll be contacting them too for a refund. Thanks for the heads up, guys.


----------



## nathan89 (Feb 7, 2015)

My tracking is/was: RI693475657CN

I was hopeful this was legit  Sorry for wasting you time, guys!

If they never had them in stock, why not just cancel our orders instead of doing this? China..


----------



## andychrist (Aug 25, 2011)

I emailed the vendor for a refund but still haven't heard back. Having ordered with Hong Kong Post, today is the last day within the projected delivery date. Guess I'll have to "Open Dispute" on Ali.


----------



## nathan89 (Feb 7, 2015)

Yeah, I don't know what to do. I asked how I would cancel the order but didn't get a reply yet.. what a pain in ass.

Thankfully being in UK I can order the "C&B Seen battery holder" although costs more, it's an option for anyone else in UK


----------



## andychrist (Aug 25, 2011)

Well I just received a message from AliExpress that my dispute was settled and the seller was issuing a refund. This was reflected there on Manage Orders.

Dang, I really could have used those whistles!


----------



## nathan89 (Feb 7, 2015)

Dispute settled.. so no loss but rather frustrating.


----------



## Ian_C (Sep 27, 2012)

I filed the dispute with AliExpress, and within twelve hours received an email that an "agreement" had been reached on my order. It says I should receive a refund within 3-15 working days. It will be interesting to see how long it takes until I see the refund on my card.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Man I wish I had bought more of these. Do a "spring bypass", some ncr18650ga cells and I have an awesome helmet pack with minimal voltage sag even over 3A.


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

I tried a spring bypass (upper springs only) and I ended up with them being way too stiff and had to remove my wire. I'm thinking to try these brass buttons instead. Hoping there's enough spring tension from the lower springs to get these to work (or maybe I can double them up).

-Garry


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Use 22awg wire, works wonders for doing bypasses. I did it top and bottom. Works awesome.


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

How the heck could you get into the bottom springs? There's no room to work down in there.

-Garry


----------



## -Archie- (Aug 25, 2013)

Just pull them out, perform the soldering, and push back in place.


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

Hmm. . . thought I gave them a tug but stopped because I didn't want to break something.

-Garry


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Garry, 22awg silicone wire, remove PCB from case lid. The spring has solder points around its base, I ran wire on the outside of the spring started at the top and wrapped it 3/4 around the spring to the bottom and soldered to existing solder point. I also soldered a wire between the lower springs at the brass buttons. Just to make sure.

I do want to put brass buttons on the tips as well just dont have any yet.

Wonder if any manufacturers are going to fully get things right. Always a choke point on any lights I see. Either the protection circuit, the springs in cases, too small of wire or using 5.4 dc connectors.


----------



## greg00 (Nov 15, 2014)

No luck here with my order for the Fenix case from Aliexpress, too. Tracking number seems to be fake. Seller says 'Sorry friend. The parcel seems to lost'. Opened dispute.


----------



## nathan89 (Feb 7, 2015)

Yeah, it's a shame. My dispute was settled quickly but didn't check yet if I'd received the refund or not


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

FYI. KD will try to make 2S1P pack with Panasonic NCR18650GA (3500mAh /10A) cells. How long it will take it's unknown yet, but will try to keep you informed in this thread http://forums.mtbr.com/lights-night...ck-kaidomain-com-reasonable-price-995303.html or make new one if necessary.


----------



## Ian_C (Sep 27, 2012)

My dispute was settled within a few hours, and the refund was back on my card within a couple of days. Considering my card has one to two day delay in showing charges, I think the timing was very quick.


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

Did a little mod to my 2-cell Fenix Bike Battery Case replacing the top springs with buttons from Mountain Electronics. I have already replaced the stock Fenix cable with the 20ga DX one. The buttons are too small to reach the pcb contacts (perhaps I could have just scraped away at the pcb???), so I used pieces of copper under each button. Fairly easy to do and the bottom springs still provide plenty of tension on the battery (it was quite a bit of tension with both sets of springs).

Pics:


With two protected Sanyo 2,600mAh FM's:



I don't yet have measurements on improvements in pack current.

EDIT - no idea why my photos won't display (they show in the editor). Click them to see them.

-Garry


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Nice work garry! I just added brass buttons to my springs last night so I have spring bypass and buttons on mine.


----------



## Ian_C (Sep 27, 2012)

This might be a stupid question, but a thought just popped into my head. Could small neodymium magnets be used instead of the brass buttons? That would certainly cut down on the potential for battery bounce. I'm not sure what effect they would have on impedance. I've seen them used in double cell flashlights to improve the contact between two flat top cells. Maybe someone more electrically minded can comment,

I see GearBest has a pack of 100 of them for a ridiculously low price. I've been trying to additional uses for those mags to justify that frivolous purchase.


----------



## rsilvers (Aug 23, 2015)

Impedance is for ac circuits only.

I would not buy anything from GearBest that is for sale on eBay, Aliexpress, Amazon, etc.

GearBest has not shipped my "3-5 day shipping" order from 9 days ago nor responded to my support question about why it has not shipped.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

No because they will only stick to the cells. They won't stick to the PCB inside the case. And this mod isn't to stop them from moving, its to decrease resistance which decreases voltage sag under load.

And honestly, cells dont bounce in these at all. The cases arent "cheap china stuff". Never had a problem whether frame or helmet mounts having the cells move at all.


----------



## Ian_C (Sep 27, 2012)

You misunderstood me. I meant to solder the magnets, in place of the brass buttons. The same mod might also be applicable to the SolarStorm case. (I know you don't like the SS case, but it is the only other option available at the moment, for those of us outside of Europe,)

As a side benefit it sure would make the cells easy to remove for putting in the charger.


----------



## MK96 (Nov 5, 2012)

You can measure the resistance of the magnets and brass and you'll know the answer. Magnets have usually higher resistance than brass and when the nickel plating rips off the resistance becomes even higher. From a long term view this might not be a good idea.


----------



## soopahfly (Dec 12, 2015)

Just found some of these here - https://www.abcstore.co.uk/Fenix-battery-cases__p-726.aspx

Ordered one


----------



## nathan89 (Feb 7, 2015)

I ordered some from there a few days ago, I was going to wait until I received because I wasn't 100% it was "legit". There's also a lot of bad weather in that area of the UK so you could be in for wait


----------



## soopahfly (Dec 12, 2015)

nathan89 said:


> I ordered some from there a few days ago, I was going to wait until I received because I wasn't 100% it was "legit". There's also a lot of bad weather in that area of the UK so you could be in for wait


That's a good point, I hadn't through of that.


----------



## soopahfly (Dec 12, 2015)

As a thought, I've got a load of good quality unprotected cells and a handful of LiPO alarms that use the JST-XH connector.

I assume if I wanted to use one of these connectors, along with a LiPo alarm and unprotected cells, would it be a case of soldering the red and black to the light output leads when I change it for a magicshine connector, and then run the battery middle connection in a similar way to the solarstorm pack? I.e a wire soldered to the bar/springs at the bottom of the pack, up the middle and use the thread to create the circuit?

I have a JST to USB adapter for charging mobile phones etc in emergencies, and I'd like to be able to utilise it with this pack too.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

You can't make these function like a solarstorm case, the are nothing alike.

Lipo alarm is a waste, will only ruin waterproof seal of the case.

Cant use USB set ups with this case, need special circuitry that steps the voltage down for USB use.

Instead of trying to modify this case to try and be like a solarstorm case, BUY A SOLARSTORM CASE. This fenix case isn't designed for those mods and just not worth trying to do that. Just use it. Lights have battery status on their switch, that's all you need. And trying to charge a cell phone off this case will leave you with not being useable for your light. Depending on the light you'll only get 1-1.5hrs run time as it is.


----------



## soopahfly (Dec 12, 2015)

tigris99 said:


> You can't make these function like a solarstorm case, the are nothing alike.
> 
> Lipo alarm is a waste, will only ruin waterproof seal of the case.
> 
> ...


I've got a solarstorm case, and 6 Samsung cells (when they arrive) but I'm kind of wishing I hadn't bothered.
I think you misinterpreted what I was asking though. I know the pack doesn't doesn't have a protection circuit, and I'm not trying to add one. I don't see how adding a JST connection will reduce the packs waterproofness if I'm passing the small wires through the same hole as the output and backfill with a little silicone. 
I use this for USB - HobbyKing? LIPO to USB Charging Adapter and Cell Checker (2S~6S) (UK Warehouse) and have only ever used it to assist if I get lost or need to make a call. I don't intend on fully charging a phone with it!
I usually have a cheap pack in my bag as a spare anyway, I've got enough kicking about.

I just like to mess with stuff tbh.


----------



## nathan89 (Feb 7, 2015)

My cases arrived few days ago - time to carefully take them apart to change the cable.

Shipped on either 6th/7th and arrived 9th but I didn't get an email saying it has been dispatched.

If you're in the UK then be quick, I doubt they have that many in stock..


----------



## soopahfly (Dec 12, 2015)

nathan89 said:


> My cases arrived few days ago - time to carefully take them apart to change the cable.
> 
> Shipped on either 6th/7th and arrived 9th but I didn't get an email saying it has been dispatched.
> 
> If you're in the UK then be quick, I doubt they have that many in stock..


Mine came today.


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

.deleted


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Not sure what your asking, these fit loose cells so you just buy extra protected 18650 cells and change out at needed.

C and b seen is the only other cases like these out there that I know of.


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

I've purchased the Fenix BT30R which comes with a 2600mah 7.4 rechargeable pack which lasts about 2hrs.
I had wanted an extra pack as a back up.

I was originally thinking of the elusive BA4C as suggested by Fenix or the Solarstorm 2S2P mentioned here.
Upon further digging it looks like this 2 cell approach might be perfect to add another 2hrs as a backup.

KBP-18650GA2S1P 7.4V 3500mAh 2 x NCR18650GA Rechargeable 18650 Li-ion Battery Pack with 60cm Cable

Is there anything wrong with my decision? This is my first light.

Or just get this and not need a backup

KBP-18650B2S2P 7.4V 6800mAh 4 x NCR18650B High Quality Rechargeable 18650 Li-ion Battery Pack

Thanks
Jack


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

Either of those KD packs is a good choice. It all comes down to what you want. If you're helmet mounting and only want 2 cells on your helmet, then go with the 2 cell. If frame mounting, I'd just go 4 cell.

Wait - the Fenix BT30R will require a male connector coming from the battery pack, not the typical female end 98% of all other lights use. You can get a gender changer from Ebay, but that adds more points of resistance. You can cut off the female end and solder on your own male end (risking shorting the pack). I would contact KD and see if they can change the connector for you.

-Garry


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

thanks


----------



## Dirt Road (Feb 6, 2016)

I know this is an old thread but I found a seller with these in stock. I realize that the cable needs to be swapped out (have extention cables from old lights), is this a viable 2cell pack? I have 18650s up the wazoo and need a 2 cell pack.


----------



## andychrist (Aug 25, 2011)

Since Fenix hasn't produced these in ages I'd be skeptical that any vendor actually has them in stock. Link?


----------



## Dirt Road (Feb 6, 2016)

I'd rephrase my previous post and say they are not stocking these. It is more likely that they are willing to sell me one at a $13.50 price. I inquired and they were going to send one for free, if I provided a serial # for the b20c light. I don't have that light and asked to purchase one outright.


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

If you can truly get one than grab it while you can! These are well worth buying! They're like gold nowadays.

-Garry


----------



## Dirt Road (Feb 6, 2016)

I placed my order for 2 cases. Im not revealing where I bought these, as he only has a few for warranty issues. Stateside store though. If someone wants one I'll sell one for $15 includes shipping. U.S. Only. Gonna be a few days before I get these.


----------



## Dirt Road (Feb 6, 2016)

Fenix case brand new up for grabs $15 shipped in the U.S. Bear in mind cable needs to be swapped for ms connectivity or use adapter. i bought 2 and will let one go. Breaking even is my only goal.... Edit: sold!


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

How hard would it be to wire one of these up to a 2.4A 12W USB? 

I was hoping that Fenix (or someone else) would make one of these works for both bike lights but also as a USB device charger.


----------



## Dirt Road (Feb 6, 2016)

I'm not sure. I'm just looking forward to using my LG MJ1s and having replacement cells if needed. Beyond that, ledoman or Tigris prolly got ideas. Sounds like it's the wrong application for this pack to me.


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

PHeller said:


> How hard would it be to wire one of these up to a 2.4A 12W USB?
> 
> I was hoping that Fenix (or someone else) would make one of these works for both bike lights but also as a USB device charger.


This is 8.4V pack as most others out there. You would need additional step-down circuit to lower voltage to USB 5V. Power would not be an issue as the good cells easily deliver 2A - calc with nominal voltage and 0.9 efficiency: 2A*7.4V * 0.9 = 13W

There are some adapters that can do that. Out of my head there should be Magicshine adapter out there.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Solarstorm cases still around? I use one for a power bank daily.

Though I don't know why someone want to be able to do both with a bike battery. Once you plug something in to charge there goes your run time on the light.

This would be an insane bad choice to try and adapt to a power bank, its only 2 cell, wouldbt be able to do both.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## andychrist (Aug 25, 2011)

Funny but when I first tried powering my iPad with one of my two SolarStorm cases I just got a pop up saying it could not be charged from the connected device. So figured the SS could only handle phones and not tablets. But after that case eventually burned out, transferred the Pannies to my second SS and that one works fine. Lucky to have had it all charged up during the recent blackout! Should probably get another now just to keep around the house for emergencies, because I never remove all the battery packs from my bikes (have outdoor outlets both sides of the porch as charging ports.) Still on sale right now at KD for under ten clams.

http://www.kaidomain.com/p/S023038....-x-18650-4-x-18650-Battery-Box-for-Bike-Light


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

I wouldn't bother with those cases. If you want good USB bank take a look at Original XIAOMI 5.1V 2.1A 10000mAh Power Bank For Smartphone Sale - Banggood.com. You get good cells and good capacity. I've used cells from two of them to build battery pack - see DIY part of this thread - http://forums.mtbr.com/lights-night...rproof-bicycle-battery-packs-gb-982688-2.html


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

I've been meaning to order a Xiaomi power bank or 2 for the purpose, just haven't gotten around to it. The best option there is for USB power. Sadly I used the 2 I bought to steal cells out of lol.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## -Archie- (Aug 25, 2013)

Not exactly BA4C, but quite similar one:
Fenix HP30 battery box | eBay


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

Hmmm,... warning ....

"Important warning: cells must be removed from this pack to recharge them. Connecting the case to a charger is likely to result in fire or explosion!"


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

Interesting, it is 2S right? 

-Garry


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

Yes, acording to pictures in THIS review I would says so.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Can't charge in the case, wtf. Not to mention the usb charging ability is a waste. On a 2 cell you loose all your run time and screw yourself.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## angerdan (Sep 18, 2017)

An alternative to the Fenix BA4C is the C&B case from this thread: 
forums.mtbr.com/lights-night-riding/c-b-seen-upgradable-2-cell-helmet-battery-case-review-942264.html

Also the FSV1814 from Fat Shark is an interesting option: 
FSV1814 18650 Li-ion Cell Headset Battery Case | Fat Shark


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

Interesting. Found links on Amazon:

https://www.amazon.com/Fat-Shark-Ca...TF8&qid=1510234259&sr=8-15&keywords=fat+shark

https://www.amazon.com/Fat-Shark-18...TF8&qid=1510234472&sr=8-21&keywords=fat+shark

https://www.amazon.com/Shark-FSV181...TF8&qid=1510234472&sr=8-24&keywords=fat+shark

Don't know if it fits protected cells, and don't know if there is protection circuitry. I'd rather go with the C&B Seen case myself.

-Garry


----------

